# Frage an Corsair bezüglich Netzteil:



## delabody (26. Januar 2015)

*Frage an Corsair bezüglich Netzteil:*

Hallo,

Netzteilfrage zu folgendem System:
ASUS RAMPAGE V Extreme
i7 5930k
16GB DDR4 G.Skill @3000MHz
1x 120SSD
1x 1TB HD
2 x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING
Es ist also ein SLI System, welches noch auf eine Wakü umgerüstet werden soll (dementsprechend kommt noch Pumpe etc dazu)
Desweiteren wird die CPU übertaktet und je nachdem gibt es auch mal einen Voltmod für die Grakas „wink“
Welches Netzteil würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Ich würde gern ein AX - von Corsair nehmen, um dann auch die Kabel entsprechend modden zu können..

Weiss nur nicht welche Leistung, damit ich genügend Reserven habe


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Frage an Corsair bezüglich Netzteil:*



delabody schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Netzteilfrage zu folgendem System:
> ASUS RAMPAGE V Extreme
> ...



Hi delabody,

ich würde dir bei der Konfiguration zum HXi raten. HX860i. Alternativ wenn es das AXi sein soll, das AX860i. Da hast du zum Übertakten noch etwas Luft nach oben. Wenn du die GPU noch zusätzlich "kitzeln" möchtest eventuell sogar in Richtung AX1200i oder aber HX1000i denken.

Alles voll Modular, somit gut zum Modden geeignet und bei den beiden Serien (HXi und AXi) kann man eh nichts falsch machen.

Grüße


----------

